# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Juan Tamariz en al época del 1, 2, 3 con Kiko Legrad

## anfiie

Juan Tamariz haciendo de Don Estrecho en sus años mozos en el 1, 2, 3 (aunque seguro que le reconoceis, por si acaso es el del sobrero de copa más alto) Por cierto ¿os resulta conocida la voz del Profesor Lápiz?... imaginaroslo diciendo..."exxxxcelente......" jejejeje sí, es la voz del señor Burns en los Simpson.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV3y69GVf80

----------


## Mag Marches

andale! xDDD que  bueno! Racano junior, hijo del famoso don racano! xDDDDD exquisito! xDD

----------


## MaxVerdié

La voz del señor Burns y el señor que actuaba en el 1, 2, 3 era el fallecido Pedro Sempson, una leyenda del doblaje.

----------


## anfiie

Sempson... Simpson... que bueno no? jejeje parece que estaba predestinado a doblarlo jejeje

----------


## GIMMICK

Qué fuerte, no tenía ni idea...!  :Smile1:

----------


## Dim

¿Don Estrecho?
A mí me hubiera encantado ver el programa pues conseguían audiencia sin necesidad de altos efectos,explosiones...
nos e porque cuando dijo lo del guión estaba: Lo va hacer aparecer,lo va a hacer.
Aún así me resulta cómico pues para su personaje el traje me recuerda al de un cura.

----------


## anfiie

Creo que por aquel entonces Juan no hacia magia en el programa, solo se limitaba a hacer su papel. Luego ya en epocas posteriores si aparecia como mago y hacia juegos.

----------

